# Skid Steer w/Boss V ?



## timm9

Has anyone ever tried to mount a Boss V Blade on a skid steer? Is there an "adapter" to accomplish this? I have a bucket, a blower, and an extra Boss V. Would like to use all three depending on the storm and conditions.


----------



## szippijr

what the heck would be the point. use a truck or put a straight blade and angle it. If theres that much snow get a bigger machine


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*V Boss*

Tim there is no skid steer adapter that I know of for the boss v plow. You could make one with no problem. And I am sure it would work great...!!



> If theres that much snow get a bigger machine


 If you plow correctly there is never "THAT" much snow....

Tim much snow did you get from the last couple of storms? We had recieved over 10 feet on my side of California/Nevada from 12-27-04 through 1-13-05...

Dave


----------



## Dwan

I personaly think it would be a great combination. I would love a 10' V on one of my bobcats. As far as gitting a biger machine for more snow that is what it would be. my bobcat can push twice as much snow as my trucks.


----------



## szippijr

If u guys are getting that much snow, a bobcat aint a piss. You better think of a wheel loader. I can stack higher and when it comes to curbs push futher past the asphalt. I run two volvo L 70 loaders and when we get 2 feet its a lot. !0ft with a skidsteer, sounds like u guys are just playing around. Need to get the big boys from pa out there. We'll show u how its done.


----------



## timm9

Dave,
We did not get as much snow as you did. I know you got slammed pretty good. We only got between 5 and 6 feet and the berms got up to about 8 feet. My buddy in the next town up got as much as you. Unfortunately the blower I ordered did not show up until after most of the storms were over. The Toolcat did great! It was super in the really tight drives. I'd like to get another one.... I have been thinking about selling the big CAT and one of my trucks and getting another Toolcat. The snow has been melting pretty fast here. Hope the break gave you a chance to get caught up and rested!


----------



## Dwan

szippijr said:


> If u guys are getting that much snow, a bobcat aint a piss. You better think of a wheel loader. I can stack higher and when it comes to curbs push futher past the asphalt. I run two volvo L 70 loaders and when we get 2 feet its a lot. !0ft with a skidsteer, sounds like u guys are just playing around. Need to get the big boys from pa out there. We'll show u how its done.


I also run a Cat IT28 and find it can run between jobs faster then my bobcat and on jobs that are farther apart it does not need a trailer (10 miles). But on the other side I need 2 operators to drive it and a dump truck there. The IT also takes more room to load and when timing the loading it takes 5 minutes with the IT w/3yd bucket and only 4.2 minutes with the bobcat. 
The It can stack higher and push back farther but it also cost more to run. Like $75 a day in fuel and the bobcat runs around $50 a day. 
Original investment on the IT used with 7000 hours was $65K and the bobcat with 2200 hours was $5K. true the cat will out last the BC but at that price difference I can buy 13 bobcats to 1 used IT28.
so lets look at the difference here
I
T28

costs more
cost more to run
higher resale
push back farther
stack higher
more comfortable to run
faster down the highway
Yellow

bobcat

faster loading 10 yd truck
needs less room to load truck
cost less
cost less to run 
needs trailer but only requires 1 operator for both
fits in tight areas
better control around parked cars
back drag better for me
still have steering with front wheels off ground, scraping
turns on a dime and gives you change

Now don't get me wrong I like both pieces of EQ. but if I had to choose it would be the Bobcat hands down.
I have run my bobcats for 23 years and the IT for 4 years so I do think it is a fair comparison.
now if you say the IT ain't big enough then everything against it is just amplified more.


----------



## timm9

Dwan,
Interesting analysis.... Here is my situation; 5 peices of equipment, 4 drivers plus myself. As you might suspect, drivers come and go. I can put a driver in anything but the CAT 910 and have them trained in a reasonably short amount of time. In the past it has always been me in the 910. Granted the 910 (as you pointed out) can stack higher, and push back farther but is much slower than the Toolcat 5600. When I bought the Toolcat a few months ago I decided to run it myself the first storm or so to see what it could and could not do. We are a mountain community/resort with lots of hills and steep drives. I started timing myself from different locations after jobs to my office and home and the Toolcat is much much faster (up to 20 miles an hour down hill and approx. 16 miles per hour uphill) on the road. My next concern is probably my biggest. Every new driver wants to learn to run the CAT. As those of you who have run equipment like that, it is not like running a truck or a skid steer. You can not just "throw" someone in the CAT in the middle of a storm and not worry about them getting hurt, property damage, etc. We all know that if you try hard enough you can tip over just about anything. But, the Toolcat has a lower center of gravity, unbelievable visability, and I'm much more comfortable putting an "unseasoned" driver at the controls. Lastly, with the additional attachments i.e. blower, snow bucket, etc. the toolcat can do everything the 910 can safer, and with less road time.


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*blah blah blah..*



> If u guys are getting that much snow, a bobcat aint a piss. You better think of a wheel loader. I can stack higher and when it comes to curbs push futher past the asphalt. I run two volvo L 70 loaders and when we get 2 feet its a lot. !0ft with a skidsteer, sounds like u guys are just playing around. Need to get the big boys from pa out there. We'll show u how its done.


You can stack higher? I am only speaking for my self, but I can blow snow 40 plus feet out. And well over 20 feet high. Yeah, I run blowers. And if you have not operated a High Flow CAT skid steer with blower in a big stow storm. Then you would not understand.. No stacking or ramping needed.

If you think 2 foot is a lot of snow, then obviously have not been out to the Sierra's Mountains in California during the winter.

Szippijr said:


> I run two volvo L 70 loaders and when we get 2 feet its a lot. !0ft with a skidsteer


But how would you ever allow a storm to accumilate to 2'  Sounds like mis-management on your part.

Loaders are good in open areas with lots of room. But with the high end accounts like I have in Incline Village, Nevada. And tight confined space. Loaders are not the correct equipment. Snow placement is as much a concern as speed. And big snow piles is not what my customers want...

Tim said:


> Hope the break gave you a chance to get caught up and rested!


 Tim if been doing some type of clean up every week since the last storm. We have been doing a lot of non contract work for people who needed all the piles created from  "LOADERS"  to be blown back. So I guess my "good for nothing" skid steers are paying for them selves the first winter... 

You will be very happy with the Toolcat and the blower. There are several of them in my area. And they seem to work out great......

And Tim you are right about placing a employee in the CAT loader with no experience. There are to many varibles that could happen with a unexperienced loader operator in snow.

Good luck Tim for the remainder of the season....

Oh, and Szippijr said:


> sounds like u guys are just playing around


Does 6 figures in the winter sound like playing around??? I did not think so.....

Dave


----------



## szippijr

Does 6 figures in the winter sound like playing around??? I did not think so.....

Dave[/QUOTE]

If u guys have that kind of equipment. 6 figures is not enought to support that kind of an investment in a buisness. I will hand it to u guys, We dont get no way near as much snow as u. No one here owns blowers, or any other kind of large snow removal device. We have push boxes and thats about it. But, I bet I can outload any machine with my stick steer l 70's. Heck, My mexicans can run them. I can load my tri axles easier as well. Id rather be lookin in the bed when Im loading than up at it. Most skidsteers your raising the bucket to full height. 4.5 buckets on the loader and shes full. Skidsteer, bout 18. Now when it comes to cost, a skidsteer is a small investment. We use are wheel loaders eveyday so we can justify the cost.


----------



## Dwan

szippijr said:


> Does 6 figures in the winter sound like playing around??? I did not think so.....
> 
> Dave


If u guys have that kind of equipment. 6 figures is not enought to support that kind of an investment in a buisness. I will hand it to u guys, We dont get no way near as much snow as u. No one here owns blowers, or any other kind of large snow removal device. We have push boxes and thats about it. But, I bet I can outload any machine with my stick steer l 70's. Heck, My mexicans can run them. I can load my tri axles easier as well. Id rather be lookin in the bed when Im loading than up at it. Most skidsteers your raising the bucket to full height. 4.5 buckets on the loader and shes full. Skidsteer, bout 18. Now when it comes to cost, a skidsteer is a small investment. We use are wheel loaders eveyday so we can justify the cost.[/QUOTE]

10 yards in my tri axle with a little to spare is 4 buckets with my bobcat. 14 yds to the top of the boards and 6 buckets it is falling out on all sides. the foot print I need to load is 2 trucks wide including the truck space. and 6 figures can be anything between $100,000.00 and $999,999.00.

It is obvious you like your loader and are proud of the way it works. There is a place for each type of equipment and you have found yours. your loader would not do the jobs my bobcat does and my bobcat would not do all the jobs yours does. But for the $ invested I bet I will get a lot better return.

Here is a picture of 1 of my bobcats which is 29 years old getting ready for another Krylon overhaul. That is because in 29 years the only thing it has ever needed was regular maintenance, tires and a paint job every 10 years. by the way it has over 6000 hours on it. That is a 3 yd light materials bucket in the for ground


----------



## ratlover

I would run a pusher box on the skid steer. Your going to be wanting to scoop snow not windrow it with the skid steer IMO and a V blade cant cary as much snow as a pusher box. Also I would think with the blade scooped and bosses wonderfull tripping  while scooped you may tear it the hell up pretty easy with a skisteer. JMO on that one.

We run a few loaders and also skidsteers all running pusher boxes. Each has its place. The skidsteers are nice for smaller tight areas, the loaders are great for wide open stuff. There is no perfect tool, everything has its place. Being diverse and useing the right tool for the job is the key to maximum productivity. JMO  

Sell they boss instead of trying to modify it and buy a pusher box. JMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

szippijr said:


> If u guys are getting that much snow, a bobcat aint a piss. You better think of a wheel loader. I can stack higher and when it comes to curbs push futher past the asphalt. I run two volvo L 70 loaders and when we get 2 feet its a lot. !0ft with a skidsteer, sounds like u guys are just playing around. Need to get the big boys from pa out there. We'll show u how its done.


Do I see another reincarnation here? This sounds really familiar, Diesl, 9ftpiles, 01hummer, Santo, etc. Always from SE PA, Philadelphia, always knows more than everybody else in the world when it comes to snow removal.

Let's see now, somebody from PA telling somebody in the Sierra Nevadas how to plow snow. Makes sense to me. BTW, Sierra Nevada means snowy mountains.

Time for somebody's parents to monitor their child's internet activities again.


----------



## szippijr

Time for somebody's parents to monitor their child's internet activities again.[/QUOTE]

Don't u know it. I'm gonna quit while im ahead.


----------



## SnoForce

Go back and look at 2 of his posts. One minute he is buying salt for 42.50 a ton and the next minute he is only paying 32 a ton . What gives?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If my guess is correct, he is someone who has banned a half dozen times at least. I'm pretty sure I am correct. Do a search under the username Santo and you'll figure out what I am talking about.


----------



## szippijr

We pick up salt right at the port where it comes off the ship. Prices change and usually when i am on this im in the office going over recipts. But whatever. Never argue with a bunch of landscrapers. They live the lifestyle.


----------



## 84deisel

we use 6 bobcats in our operations.they work in 6 different condo complexes and will usually take the place of 2-3 trucks.two have boss straight blades and we are really happy with them and 1 has a v-blade on it and also works great.i don't know the brand offhand but i think the vee blade is a bobcat made attach.the other machines have diamond straight blades on them that we are not happy with but are using until we can get them improved.As far as moving snow piles around and pushing back mounds we use a samsung front end loader as it does stack higher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can I get a little more info on the Toolcat? 

Are you using the plow for most of the work and only the blower when it gets too much? What size plow?

What kind of work are you doing with it? Driveways, small lots?

What tires do you have on it?

I am looking at one to possibly 'replace' a truck and help out with some sidewalks. It's hard to get a demo because of scheduling conflicts, but I'd really like to hear first hand about your experiences.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## timm9

Mark,
On my Toolcat I have a snow bucket and a blower (just received the blower). I have studded mud and snow truck tires and have not yet had or felt the need to put on chains. I am using it for driveways, and the smaller/tighter commercial accounts. I only asked the question/thread because I already own 3 Boss 8-2 V's and if the conditions were right I could throw on the V and have the toolcat also working on some of the larger commercial accounts. My experience with the toolcat has been excellent. I'm very impressed with what it can and has done in these last storms. At one point the berms were 7-8 feet tall and while the blower would have been better if it had arrived, the toolcat did an excellent job under very extreme conditions. I also really like the fact that I do not have to DMV license or specifically insure (other than liability) the Toolcat, like I do the trucks which are costing me about $2,000 a year, per truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks timm9, that's what I was looking for. Around here for the most part the owners are using them for sidewalks and the top level of parking ramps. There was a thread earlier about getting better tires, but I don't think anyone answered it with any concrete answers. 

We could easily make use out of one in the summer, it's just that with the price tag, I have to have more justification than just doing some sidewalks with one.

I can believe the bucket worked pretty good, I cleaned about a 1/2 mile of sidewalk with just the bucket one time with about 18-20" of accumulation. The Toolcat was amazing, it just kept pushing even though the bucket was full, it almost did better than our T190 will do.

Back to your question, I would think it would should be quite simple to fab up a plate that you could use on a Boss V. If I remember correctly, Boss even makes a v-plow strictly for skid steers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bobcat s-160

toolcats cost SO MUCH better to get a bobcat skid steer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Show me a Bobcat SS that goes 18 MPH

I already have one, it's used for loading salt.


----------



## WMHLC

Mark Oomkes;378884 said:


> Show me a Bobcat SS that goes 18 MPH
> 
> I already have one, it's used for loading salt.


New Holland with two speed will go 18 mph, if you put larger tires on it, use it all on time downtown GR.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I said Bobcat.


----------

